# Your bikes....?



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Just to change things up a bit, how about some pics of the personal bikes that builders who grace this forum, use.
We never really get to see them.
Here's my UBI bike. #2 will get built at some point. I'm too busy blowing holes in tubes...

EDIT: (this is Walt) 

I've made this thread a sticky, because it's kind of a cool one, IMO. Please only post bikes that YOU BUILT. If you have a sweet custom/handmade bike that you've purchased, that's great, but it's not the point of the thread. Post up stuff that you made with your own two hands. Enjoy!!


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

let's try this again


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*My 2 main bikes...*

I'm not publishing a picture of my townie. It's too embarrassing. Let's just say if someone stole it, I would walk home perfectly happy...

I ride my singlespeed 29er most of the time. Here it is. Mmm. Dirty.

Sometimes in the summer I ride my 7" travel bike at the resorts, and sometimes I even pedal it up the hills. It's also a 29er, which is pretty stupid, really. But it was fun to build, and it's fun to ride, and I'm not a DH racer, so the mediocre tires don't bother me.


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

At the risk of hi-jacking my own thread (can you hi-jack your own thread?),
What do you feel are the benefits of using steel for a front end on a FS bike?
I don't see it, but maybe there's something I didn't think of.
Is it because you can offer up the "custom" front end?
Thanks


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

toddre said:


> At the risk of hi-jacking my own thread (can you hi-jack your own thread?),
> What do you feel are the benefits of using steel for a front end on a FS bike?
> I don't see it, but maybe there's something I didn't think of.
> Is it because you can offer up the "custom" front end?
> Thanks


Reverse the question, what do you think are the benefits of not using a steel front end, or rear end for that matter, on a FS bike?

38 pounds, all steel:


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Hey, my thread...I ask the questions here.... 
I'm no pro, but my thought process is that steel has an inherent "flex" to it (comfort, if you will, the reason it rides so well). 
I would think that the "flex" would cause binding in the pivot area.
To eliminate that, you would use a "beefier" tube, causing a heavier weight.
Hence, that's why aluminum is used.
Am I way off base here?


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

toddre said:


> Hey, my thread...I ask the questions here....
> I'm no pro, but my thought process is that steel has an inherent "flex" to it (comfort, if you will, the reason it rides so well).
> I would think that the "flex" would cause binding in the pivot area.
> To eliminate that, you would use a "beefier" tube, causing a heavier weight.
> ...


Yes, way off base. Steel is ~stiffer~ than aluminum.

Start here: http://www.anvilbikes.com/?news_ID=11&catID=3
Then here: http://www.anvilbikes.com/?news_ID=16&catID=3

Aluminum is easier to manipulate and machine than steel. That makes it more economically feasible on many designs and makes designing the marriage between light weight and strength much easier. Optimizing a steel frame to compete weight wise with aluminum is tough and the manufacturability difficulties are hard (sometimes impossible) to overcome.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

What about AL front triangles and cromoly rear ends a la Balfa?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Why I like steel...*

Todd -

Just FYI, that DH bike is all custom. Not just the front end. And it's all steel.

Why?

A) If something cracks or dents, I can easily fix it without resorting to having to re heat-treat the frame or other similar shenanigans. I fully expect to be riding this frame in 20 years, if I still want to at that point.

B) It's not really any heavier in this application. Frame/shock are about 10#, whole bike is 37 or so. Same as any other DH bike. Aluminum isn't necessarily lighter for building abuse-proof bikes, it's just a lot easier to machine for making crazy gussets and swingarms and stuff. So you see aluminum DH bikes because they're cheap to make and most DH guys expect to kill their frames after a season or two and replace them anyway, so there's no need for them to be easily repairable.

C) Stiffness is mostly a function of tube diameter (this one has a 45mm downtube) and pivots (this is a BMX bottom bracket modified to attach to the swingarm). It's way stiff. You might be able to make it stiffer in aluminum with even bigger pipes, but it's plenty stiff as it is, so I'm not worried about it.

D) I like working with steel and suck at welding aluminum.

Does that answer it?

-Walt



toddre said:


> Hey, my thread...I ask the questions here....
> I'm no pro, but my thought process is that steel has an inherent "flex" to it (comfort, if you will, the reason it rides so well).
> I would think that the "flex" would cause binding in the pivot area.
> To eliminate that, you would use a "beefier" tube, causing a heavier weight.
> ...


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

DWF said:


> Aluminum is easier to manipulate and machine than steel. That makes it more economically feasible on many designs and makes designing the marriage between light weight and strength much easier. Optimizing a steel frame to compete weight wise with aluminum is tough and the manufacturability difficulties are hard (sometimes impossible) to overcome.


That's kind of what i was trying to imply (a poor job on my part)..Thanks


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Walt said:


> Todd -
> 
> Just FYI, that DH bike is all custom. Not just the front end. And it's all steel.
> 
> ...


Thanks Walt


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

mmm I thought this was thread was about riding self made bikes. well anyway, steel over aluminum any day.

here is mine










stainless steel top to bottom. with aluminum linkage.


----------



## Jamenstall (May 18, 2004)

well here's my ride. it's a couple of years old now and still holding up. i built it up under Kish at ubi. i've since flipped the stem and the fork is dead and it needs new breaks too...jeeze. i got a hankering for a new bike.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 13, 2007)

...2nd of 2 bikes I've built for myself.


----------



## becik (May 5, 2008)

Here's my ride.
My first built,









A new front end in the making: slaker, stiffer, lighter, sexier...

I work with aluminium by choice, maybe because I'm a guy from the aéronautic.
Definitely easier to machine and work.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's mine...........one fixie and one coastie. There are more but this is all I need. :thumbsup:


----------



## Feldybikes (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm surprised at the lackluster response to this thread, but impressed at the number of home brewed FS bike. I'll have to find more pics of mine.

My submission, from the craptacular to the okay below:

1) Feldybikes #1, a dh bike I built my senior year of college (early 200) pre (my knowledge of) the framebuilder's list. Steel front (with flux and all), Al rear (easier to machine as previously mentioned. I've since made a better one that's shockingly similar to Walt's (albeit with 26" wheels).
2) Lame air on a 29er singlespeed. This bike taught me to make my fillets (_at least_ around the HT) bigger as it cracked after a couple of years abuse.
3) Tandem on top of Mt. Evans. I made this bike with the True Temper tandem tubes and made the stoker TT as long as they'd allow me to. Turns out that's not quite long enough, so a new one will be done at some point in the somewhat distant future. My wife is all bundled up because of the weather than moved in for what was perhaps the most unpleasant descent of my life (including Trout Creek Pass in a blizzard). As the stoker, she fared much better.
4) My wife on her 29er "singlespeed." In this pic it's a 1x9 (sliders with a hanger) since she dug it so much she wanted to ride it more than her full suspension but wasn't ready to commit to 1 gear for bigger rides like 401.
5) 29er singlespeed numero dos. This one is (apparently-since it hasn't broken) better constructed, with slightly refined geometry and a more aesthetically pleasing rear end (#1 has *too much* seatstay clearance.


----------



## 4130wraith (Aug 20, 2008)

*Last years bike*

8in travel Mini DH


----------



## pvd (Jan 4, 2006)

Trailbike:









Roadbike:









DH Bike:









I'm racing my first DH on an honest to god DH bike at Sea Otter. Cat 1 Men 35-39. Jumping in with the big boys (ouch!). If I do OK, I'll look into doing some NORBA and Northstar races. Since this is my first real DH bike, I figured that I'd buy the frame to see what the state of the art was and how I could improve on it. Maybe have my own frame for next season.


----------



## cyclomatt (Mar 4, 2008)

Town bike. Only bike.









After reading this thread I am interested in a building a FS.

Matt.

PS I built the gates too.


----------



## willlgord (Nov 23, 2005)

Here is mine, I built it a couple of years ago.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

i built this at ubi back in 99 i think it was. 24" wheeled ss trials bike made to clear 3" tires out back. i mismeasured the seat tube length. it was supposed to be the lenth of the collar lower, i.e: the seat stays were supposed to meet the top tube.










rode it in several trials comps and alot for practice. still have it. haven't built any frames since, but am hoping to this year.


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

My duece4 begging to rip the bmx track










5.5 pounds of 4130

The finish is cold blued, like a gun


----------



## vulture (Jan 13, 2004)

*new ultra basic*

I got around to building myself a new frame and fork (stem soon) non sus corrected fork, gears only, absolutely nothing fancy but the ride. I ran interrupted housing for all of the cables and welded the stops on, only silvered the seat tube sleeve and h2o bosses.


----------



## zappa (May 12, 2004)

*my home made frames*

3 that i build


----------



## yellowjeep (Aug 20, 2008)

This thread delivers, bumped and subscribed.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Syltmunk (Jan 20, 2008)

*My rides*

Built me a couple of SS a 29er and a 26er, they were fillet brazed on a breadbord type table of True Temper tubing, on my 29er I used Pauls dropouts that I added discmount made of 304 stainless and so far it works well, I try to split ride time between the two but for some reason the 29er get used more, thanks for looking.


----------



## Orkje (May 3, 2006)

Some of these bikes look (and, no doubt, ride) way better than many of the factory machines rolling around. Congratulations, all!


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Syltmunk said:


> Built me a couple of SS a 29er and a 26er, they were fillet brazed on a breadbord type table of True Temper tubing, on my 29er I used Pauls dropouts that I added discmount made of 304 stainless and so far it works well, I try to split ride time between the two but for some reason the 29er get used more, thanks for looking.


That Disc Brake mount is slick - I like the smooth combo of the paul's dropouts and the adjustable caliper deal.


----------



## Honus (Aug 4, 2006)

Here's a couple of my bikes-
My road bike was built in '95 using Henry James lugs and is a mix of 653/531/731OS- it's a sweet riding bike and still rides great.

The suspension bike is my own open source design. There's a web page I set up here:
http://sites.google.com/site/opensourcesuspension/


----------



## frascati (Sep 23, 2009)

Certainly are some beautiful bikes there.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

When this damn UPS truck arrives, I might finally be able to contribute to this thread.

(ps: If you want to make yourself lots of new bikes, don't have children.)


----------



## rbrstr (Oct 5, 2009)

this is my first attempt at a full suspension bike. all made from 3al 2.5v 18g wall, rear dropouts 5mm carbonfibre bonded to frame, cable guides in carbon fibre riveted and bonded. still a work in progress but rides very nicely. 83mm DH bottom bracket my only mistake.caused some unnecessary chain line issues


----------



## rbrstr (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

That downtube looks mighty small.


----------



## rbrstr (Oct 5, 2009)

Thylacine said:


> That downtube looks mighty small.


11/8" same as the top tube and seat tube


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

hi guys, I kind of remembered about this forum recently. It's nice to talk mountain bikes for a change. Here's my ride. I look forward to chattin' it up with y'all.


----------



## Hubcap Cycles (Sep 6, 2009)

*TI 29er*

Here is the last TI bike that went out.
Cheers,
Hub
http://hubcapcycles.com


----------



## TobysTurtles (Nov 1, 2005)

*A couple ponies I made over the last month or so.*









































I prefer seeing them in person, covered in 100% organic Black Rock, Oregon mud.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

zank said:


> hi guys, I kind of remembered about this forum recently. It's nice to talk mountain bikes for a change. Here's my ride. I look forward to chattin' it up with y'all.


Sick bike Zanc!

Are you still in New England or have you moved your operations elsewhere?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Finally, I have a new MTB.

Steel - yes.
Wheels - 29er.
Weight - who cares
Cost - is all in the wheels
Value - How can you beat XT cranks for 200 bucks.
Inapproriate - Rampage tyre. Not Australia friendly.
MIA - Needs a brown saddle, probably.


----------



## toddre (Mar 1, 2004)

Thylacine said:


> Finally, I have a new MTB.
> 
> Steel - yes.
> Wheels - 29er.
> ...


I LOVE the paint and graphics on your bikes...well done :thumbsup:


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Mate, I'm just happy to be riding on the dirt again. Seems like forever, I really missed it.


----------



## Schulte1400 (Sep 1, 2009)

DWF said:


> Reverse the question, what do you think are the benefits of not using a steel front end, or rear end for that matter, on a FS bike?
> 
> 38 pounds, all steel:


I hope your happy, that bike is now my background picture. Absolutely AMAZING!
I wouldnt even paint the frame, just throw some clear coat on it


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

That Thylacine is sweet, your right that wheelet is hot! Would this bike be displayed somewhere around VIC?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

You mean aside from hanging on the wall in my little shop here in Ascot Vale?


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That Thylacine looks so _right_ that it's frightening. Love it.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks Vlad. I can't get over how nice constant diameter seat and chainstays are. This frame is even stiffer than the Scandium I was toying with a few years ago, yet still has that nice steel ride.

Now I just have to find some double butted versions so I can start getting the weight down a bit.


----------



## wannabeRacer (Feb 9, 2004)

good one, might drop-in oneday to have a lookie. Whats sort of steel combo is that frame? You meam this frame are all straight gauge, not buttered?


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

The rear is plain guage, the seat tube is from Eco [double bulge butted] and the top and down tubes are OX platinum.


----------



## NOVAK frames (Jan 19, 2010)

*My new *

...


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

If you somehow managed to mount that brake caliper in the little triangle (maybe enlarge the triangle a little), that would be a really cool feature. 

Nice frame!


----------



## vulture (Jan 13, 2004)

*vulture's new vulture*

I finally did it.


----------



## sikocycles (Oct 10, 2005)

That is really sweet. Can you do one of those is a 5" AM version?


----------



## merk (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cross country cruiser*


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

nice bike merk!


----------



## annihilator (Oct 21, 2009)

i have made the 20" BMX[reynolds 853] and the 24" dirt[AL 7020]... :










next projekt in work:


----------



## davesauvageau (Jan 8, 2010)

merk said:


>


I absolutely love this bike. Do you do production bikes? Can we talk about a custom frame for me?


----------



## antbikemike (Sep 30, 2010)

*My mtn bike*


----------



## magnoliabike (Sep 10, 2009)

*Magnolia lugged 29er*


----------



## offroadcyclist (Feb 22, 2004)

*My Bikes*

Here are 2 of my favorite bikes:


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Just finished this up today. 
Bamboo, Hand wrapped Carbon Fiber, Titanium (existing rear triangle).


----------



## Syltmunk (Jan 20, 2008)

*My new ride*

:thumbsup: Some pics of my new ride, first time with a lefty on SS, love it.


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

annihilator said:


> i have made the 20" BMX[reynolds 853] and the 24" dirt[AL 7020]... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That frame in inventor is sick. I wish I had the inventor or solidworks skills to do something like that. Lately I've been thinking about designing a frame but I'm not sure how to draw some of the more complex parts in inventor or solidworks.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Syltmunk said:


> :thumbsup: Some pics of my new ride, first time with a lefty on SS, love it.


Thats' beautiful, and it looks really light.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*A new one*

I get to post again because I built a new bike for myself. Very fun - 27#, 6" travel 29er. It's acceptable when going uphill, mostly thanks to the RP23 and a TALAS fork that drops down by 25mm, and it's very close to a full DH bike when you're headed down.

My new favorite ride. I still need to put a better chainguide on, as well as (obviously) powdercoating it, but I have about 100 miles on singletrack on it at this point, and I'm pretty much ecstatic.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's really cool! Is that your first frame build?


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I answered my own question, sorry.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Nice seat, Walt. 



Have you ever worked with anything other than the Ventana rear ends for FS bikes?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Walt, looking at your fully 29er I'm guessing you are a beanpole like myself.

Drew


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Kinda*

I'm 5'11", 145-150 pounds (depending on how much beer I've had) and have a 36" inseam, so yes, I am very weirdly proportioned. When I rode for Schwinn in the late 90s, I used to have to get the XL frame to get the saddle high enough, but put a ~50mm stem on to make the cockpit short enough. Hilarious.

It actually took me a while to get used to bikes that actually fit me when I started building them, because I was so used to super-long wheelbases and super-short stems.

-Walt



dru said:


> Walt, looking at your fully 29er I'm guessing you are a beanpole like myself.
> 
> Drew


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Ha, you've definitely got really long legs even for a shorty! 

I'm 6" taller yet my freakishly long legs are only 2" longer.

Drew


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

*My first*

My first bike, built at UBI:


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

jgerhardt said:


> My first bike, built at UBI:


Suddenly I really like white bikes...

Beautiful.


----------



## ppaivio (Jul 29, 2009)

Main triangle & fork: Reynolds 631
Stays: Columbus 29er

More pictures: https://picasaweb.google.com/pasi.paivio/8#


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

My first solo build.

Nova tubeset TIG welded XC bike.


----------



## TyranT (Mar 30, 2011)

annihilator said:


> i have made the 20" BMX[reynolds 853] and the 24" dirt[AL 7020]... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what forks are they on the far right bike , the inverted forks?


----------



## noot (Jul 7, 2008)

TyranT said:


> what forks are they on the far right bike , the inverted forks?


Likely a Marzocchi Shiver


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

here is a bike i built back in 1998 it was the 2nd prototype









you can read more about it herehttps://www.bikemagic.com/bike-reviews/whyte-preston/395.html

it was hand made by hammerforming 1/2 hard he30 over mdf blocks


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

ade ward said:


> here is a bike i built back in 1998 it was the 2nd prototype
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come they don't make those anymore? I thought they were pretty cool.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I just thought of something, with stable platform shocks, they would be even better.


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

i left the company in 2000,, so had no further input into it's development, 

it was a great bike , but very ugly i still have two , i run one as either a single speed or a alfine and with the special dropouts on the bike it allows you to have a qr setup on the alfine

if it had been developed I think it was prime for a carbon frame fork it could have had a more pleasing shape and lost some weight 
and as you say modern shock technology would have improved what was already a great bike


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I would really like to pick up a PRST-4. I want one that is crack and dent free. The paint can look like crap, because I will polish it. What kind of hubs can you use? Are parts available?


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

the adaptors for the dropouts are designed for any 9mm axle qr hub

I have a prst 1 and a prst 4

the 4 is my SS or alfine bike 

it also runs a 24" front wheel to get some more weight on the front end ,



if you want one keep an eye out on ebay uk they come up regularly at a good price


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

That's really cool! Thanks for the info, and yeah, I'll watch Ebay.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Just one more ? I see you cut down the steerer tube. But, couldn't you run a 0 degree stem instead of the 24" wheel, to get the front height down?


----------



## ade ward (Jun 23, 2009)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Just one more ? I see you cut down the steerer tube. But, couldn't you run a 0 degree stem instead of the 24" wheel, to get the front height down?


 no the top link will hit the stem/bars ,, i think it felt sharper with the high angle rise stem rather than a long steerer and zero stem


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

29er Truss downtube... Prototype...

Well thanks to this forum I have been building on my knowledge for some time now.
This is my Bike, Haven't got a name for it yet.
I have designed it as a All mountain Single Speed sort of bike, if that makes any sense.
I jump it as you can see by the low seat, I race XC and Enduro, and I plan on trying to race some downhill on it. I feels very capable but I have not ridden heaps of bikes.
I made a mistake of making it probably 25mm too short as you can see by the seat all the way back.
CrMo Tig welded.
But I am happy, just trying to source some Ti to build the proper one.
HA 70'
SA 73' (effective)
CS 420mm
TT 583mm (effective)
BB 295mm


----------



## Fancy Hat (Apr 14, 2008)

*First Frame; PBL 001*

Here's my first frame built at UBI in February of this year.

First the front yard shot, then some in its natural habitat.

(Edit: Links didn't work. Attached images.)


----------



## jgerhardt (Aug 31, 2009)

Fancy Hat said:


> Here's my first frame built at UBI in February of this year.
> 
> First the front yard shot, then some in its natural habitat.
> 
> (Edit: Links didn't work. Attached images.)


Very nice work!
Which one did you go to, Portland or Ashland?


----------



## Fancy Hat (Apr 14, 2008)

jgerhardt said:


> Very nice work!
> Which one did you go to, Portland or Ashland?


Portland. I few years ago I set a personal goal of building my own frame by/for my 30th birthday. At the time there was only the Ashland campus and I didn't know how I'd swing the overall costs. Then the Portland campus opened and, after a while, added a winter brazing class that ended the day before the big 3-0. My commute to UBI was shorter than my commute to work! It worked out wonderfully and the bike is awesome. It was a great experience!


----------



## Crispy01 (May 4, 2011)

Nice bike Fancy Hat, Nice colour on the paint.


----------



## Golem builder (Jul 31, 2009)

*My own bike*

Here's the latest bike I built myself.










It's not painted yet because I don't know how I want it.

But it handles great! Might have to build a custom stem a little longer and higher than the blah C'dale.

And yes, the cranks are cook bros.


----------



## MPU (May 15, 2009)

Here's mine. After about six or seven years I made myself a new frame. 








Marko


----------



## altisimo (May 20, 2011)

You have a big patient and imgination


----------



## loose chain (Apr 13, 2011)

another first from UBI Portland (in June). 650B:


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

Thylacine said:


> Finally, I have a new MTB.
> 
> Steel - yes.
> Wheels - 29er.
> ...


That's just sick. Nice work.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

Sick, and also for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's my 26er after a year of riding. Still haven't broke it yet. I dropped the big ring for a bash, did some mild graphics, and changed out the stem for a 110.


----------



## CarbonMike (Nov 7, 2005)

This is mine handmade frame. Enjoy...

P.S.: Sorry for damaged CarbonMike stickers on frame. Photo taken after several years of use and crashes.

Mike


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

That is impressive. Home made autoclave for curing?

Drew


----------



## CarbonMike (Nov 7, 2005)

No, just wet layup. Each layer compacted with rubber electrical tape (sticky side up). Tape was perforated with needle so excessive resin can flow out. Tons of flat sanding, clear epoxy coats, sanding, sanding sanding.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*I geeked out...*

And built myself a lightweight (5.8#) FS frame.

You can read about it here if you're in the mood.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Walt said:


> And built myself a lightweight (5.8#) FS frame.
> 
> You can read about it here if you're in the mood.


That is really nice! I really like the just welded look of the frame, without any paint or anything.

Why do a lot of people use premade rear ends? Are they hard to make? I think it would look great with a steel rear end to match.

Can you post up the ride report, when you get to ride it?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Here you go...*

The obligatory "vertically compliant and laterally stiff" ride report.

-Walt



Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That is really nice! I really like the just welded look of the frame, without any paint or anything.
> 
> Why do a lot of people use premade rear ends? Are they hard to make? I think it would look great with a steel rear end to match.
> 
> Can you post up the ride report, when you get to ride it?


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

Dang, these bikes look good enough to be sold in a bike shop. I enjoy working with wood but have only built furniture and gun stocks to this point (no bikes). I have enjoyed going through this thread and must give major props to everyone who has built their own frame. Just like it's satisfying to catch a fish on a fly you tied yourself, it must be very satisfying to get out and ride a frame you built yourself.


----------



## Aeris LA (May 14, 2012)

Very Impressive Guys !!!


----------



## zank (May 19, 2005)

I missed not having a mountain bike for the past 5 or 6 months.


IMG_0002 by Zanconato Custom Cycles, on Flickr


----------



## SingularFist (May 19, 2012)

herro


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is my frame number two and my first mountain bike. It is a blast to ride and even goes in a straight line! I am stoked.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

^^^


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

huh?


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

adam - the post I was referring to got deleted, disregard


----------



## freeze2104 (Jul 19, 2012)

hows riding in the snow? ive never tried it before but it looks like alot of fun!


----------



## jonasrullo (Aug 28, 2012)

*Bamboo Frame Build*

I finished this one about a week ago. My first and only frame build so far. I call it the Mongo K1. Mongo after Blazing Saddles becasue it's a little too beefy in the front and has a mix and match setup. Technically it's a cyclocross frame, but so far it's only been on the road. I surprised myself in that it's straight and cyclocross tires actually fit.

Frame bits setup:
Bamboo tubes from Honokaa (Bambusa for the seatpost, and some other unidentified type for everything else)
Bamboo cable stop and disc brake hose clamps (home made)
Coarse hemp strand wrap (from Canada) wetted out with Aeropoxy amber expoxy
Final wrap is fine hemp called silver, same source
Nova Cycles BB Steel Shell
Nova Cycles 44mm aluminum head tube
Cane Creek 40 Zero Stack headset (carbon cap)
Paragon Machine Works low mount disc stainless steel dropouts
Recovered leather Specialized touring saddle with coffee bean embroidered into surface by a friend
Frame sealed with spar urethane UV resistant clear gloss.

Components:
SRAM cranks, chain and rear derrailleur
Campagnolo downtube shifter levers
Magura Louise hydraulic rear disc 160mm
XTR front V-Brakes
Easton carbon fork
Bamboo steer tube spacers
Mavic rear wheel with SRAM X9 disc hub
Access front wheel from a road bike.

I couldn't post image links because my posting numbers are too low. Replace dot with a period and the word slash with / below. 
Check here for pics:
jonasrullo dot com slash img slash bamboo slash

and that should get you the pics. 
When I get more posts made, I'll put in the real links.


----------



## njeslinger (Sep 26, 2012)

I like the bike, was it hard to build


----------



## juanspeed (Feb 2, 2007)

*el incognito numero uno*

I built this fillet-brazed steel 29er at the Bohemian Framebuilding School under the close scrutiny of Dave Bohm. I built in end of February 2010. I mixed the paint, Dave shot it, he's awesome, is a wealth of knowledge and is set up to teach you what you need.

Put it together in late Spring that year(2010) and have been riding it everywhere in my current residence of Austin TX since then. It's been SS, then geared and now SS again. Awaiting 2x10 gears now.

Slowly putting together a lugged road/track bike to replace mine and then we'll see where that takes me.

rubberside down,

Greg Keefer


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

juanspeed said:


> I built this fillet-brazed steel 29er at the Bohemian Framebuilding School under the close scrutiny of Dave Bohm. I built in end of February 2010. I mixed the paint, Dave shot it, he's awesome, is a wealth of knowledge and is set up to teach you what you need.


Whoa, that's an amazing looking hardtail!:thumbsup:


----------



## juanspeed (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks ! Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Geezer Kneivel (Dec 10, 2012)

*Rockhopper/Condor*

Here is a pic of my first and only modified mountain bike frame. Had to start somewhere so found a gently used Rockhopper as a starting point. Built it for a friend who will probably NOT do much hard mountain riding, so stuck with mostly stock 'Hopper mechanicals. Urban Earls are the first clue that this is a recreational machine for the casual rider. 
Racks are .035 seamless, silver brazed. The better the joint, the better the silver fillet. Used .375 laminated bamboo for the racks, standard CatEye lights. Got a lot of inspiration from the Condor. Bike looks heavy but isn't. Powder coated in a textured gray/tan. 
Had a friend take some decent pics, thanks Ken.

Hank in Cheyenne, Wyoming


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ very cool!!


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi.
Mi name is Michael and I started framebuilding in 2011 (hobby).
I read almost every topic in this forum, great source of information.
By now I´ve just been reading, but I thought why not register and be part of the discussion.

So here are the bikes I´ve done so far. I wanted to try some joining-procedures, to see what I like best.

First build was a lugged fixedgear.

Then I built myself two polobikes, added only a picture of Version MKII. Both TIG welded.

Followed by a fillet brazed fixedgear.

Lately I fell in love with off-road riding. So for the start I built myself a Monstercross / dropbar full rigid 29er. It fits 29x2.1 tires. 
Love it. Next bike will be a hardtail.


----------



## Highlander1 (Jan 4, 2013)

How about a sealed drive bike!!
How do I upload pictures?


----------



## Integrexman (Feb 9, 2013)

I started building bikes in 92 with a friend of mine (Freddie). We built our last bike together in 98 (a tandem) he started building about a year ago and I am thinking about it again. Here is a TT bike we made in about 1996. I made the down tube and seat tube from .035 4130CrMo sheet. I made a fixture to bend the sheet metal then tig welded it together, they are 1" wide 3" long. Most of the bike was tig welded. I also machined the seat post adapter. I will post some pictures of my personal road and MTB soon.


----------



## airmiller44 (Aug 20, 2009)

My personal prototype


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^That looks like Fun, with a capital F!!!


----------



## Integrexman (Feb 9, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of my "Freddie" MTB I made in the late 90's. I started building bikes with Freddie in 92-98 we made around 100 bikes mostly road frames for local racers.

I made this frame from Ritchey Logic tube set. It had Campagnolo Record OR components and a Manitou3 fork when it was made. A couple years later I sold the Manitou and made this fork and started using the stem pictured here. I just replaced the Campy headset with a King, built the front wheel and added posts for the caliper on the fork for disk brakes. Next I am working on a front suspension like the Look Fournales or Proflex.


----------



## uncle_bob (Jul 26, 2010)

*It ain't Mountain*

I know it's not mountain, but I built it and it's fun to cruise.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

^ I'd be afraid that someone I knew would see me riding it.


----------



## toby_g (Jul 29, 2008)

I have been meaning to post up my bike for a while now. I think I have enough posts to do it

It is Fillet Brazed Columbus Zona.
26" Wheels.
69* Headangle.
595mm ETT. (665 Front Centre)
400mm CS
120mm Reba Fork
XT Gruppo

(I didnt get the cable routing right on this one, but I learnt a lot, and the next frame I made, was very similar, but with a 44mm headtube and good cable routing for a 1x10 drivetrain)


----------



## rushhenn (May 12, 2013)

^ beast!


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

*My new single speed 29er setup for gravel grinding.*

It is very similar to my other bike. 29er with short chainstays and running single speed. Heres a photo of it setup with a rigid fork, crazy 48/22 gear ratio, and some dust after a gravel grinding ride.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

That looks great! What's the geometry? That tire is CLOSE to the seat tube!

-Walt


----------



## febikes (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Walt!

The angle of the photo makes the gap look a little bit tighter than it really is. I am running a half link and in the photo the sliders are slammed. It's tight but clearance is good with 2.1 tire and 48 tooth ring.

The geometry is typical "race inspired" 29er with 71/73 angles and 60mm of BB drop. Effective top tube is 598; Front center is 649. Chainstay length is 434 with the sliders all the way forward.


----------



## toby_g (Jul 29, 2008)

Just finished building a Prototype Steel 29er. Columbus Zona 29er tubeset, Fillet brazed. 44mm HT Length 120mm. 68 Head Angle, 73 Seat Angle. 440mm Chainstays, 50mm BB Drop. 120mm Rock Shox Revelation. XT/SLX Gruppo. Easton Haven Bar/Stem/Wheelset. Reverb Seatpost. Ritchey Saddle. Conti X-King Tyres.


----------



## seankanary (Feb 19, 2013)

Not a mountain bike, but my 3rd frame.


----------



## sxconway (Jan 29, 2004)

*My first frame (non mtb)*

Built this for the boss as a retirement present so he can smoke cigars and pick up cans on side of the road. lugged, skinny tube townie. rides so much smother than my merlin road bike. tubeset for 29er should be here Friday for the next build. then a 26er single, then a road bike. then.............

















thanks to everyone for their inspiration to try and build cool ****. that's what its all about.

Sean


----------



## sxconway (Jan 29, 2004)

Really nice. Did you use a seatube lug/sleeve? Looks like seat stays attach to top tube.

Great job.


I was referring to Toby-g's blue 29 er at top of the page. Sorry for misplaced post

Sean


----------



## unissamog (Jun 10, 2006)

*My test mule*








I figured I would make my 1st post here one of my Carbon test bike that I built last winter. It has done very well, and far exceeded all my expectations this year. It is a hand laid carbon frame with Aluminum inserts for the headtube and bottom bracket.


----------



## toby_g (Jul 29, 2008)

sxconway said:


> Really nice. Did you use a seatube lug/sleeve? Looks like seat stays attach to top tube.
> Great job.
> I was referring to Toby-g's blue 29 er at top of the page. Sorry for misplaced post
> 
> Sean


Yes, I used a sleeve, and attached the seat stays to the TT; well they intersect both the ST and TT, in order to get the clearance I wanted for 2.4 tyres. Don't ask how I did the mitre, it was done by hand, and only took about 2 hours ( for the right side, then used a mirrored template for the left).


----------



## Eric Malcolm (Dec 18, 2011)

Well done Toby. I like that you saw and worked through this problem and come up with a clever solution, stylish too.

Eric


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

*frame 014*

May as well share with the class. Here's a 29r+ knard tired bike. Tig welded 853/nova ex-butt ST/Deda 29r CS with a home made drive side yolk:



















frame is blasted and Nyalic'd no paint
cheers
andy walker
Walker Bicycle Company | | Walker Bicycle Company
Flickr: afwalker's Photostream


----------



## Maroof (May 26, 2014)

looks damn good! 



zank said:


> I missed not having a mountain bike for the past 5 or 6 months.
> 
> 
> IMG_0002 by Zanconato Custom Cycles, on Flickr


----------



## MiWi (Jan 1, 2013)

My quite aggressive 29er Trailbike


----------



## mchimonas (Dec 19, 2008)

*Lugged 26er*

Old school lugged 26er.


----------



## mchimonas (Dec 19, 2008)

*lugged 26er*

lugged 26er


----------



## adarn (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is the MTB I built myself this spring. I did some geometry experimentation with it, and while I will change some things on the next one, It is a ton of fun:

















I built it for a SS race I did along side the Sklar Bikes Factory Team. It's way less cool now and has ten whole gears.

And then I built myself this cross rig at the end of the summer to race in the fall. I like cross a lot and I like this bike too. Also good for shoulder season training rides.
Cyclocross by SklarBikes, on Flickr

Cyclocross by SklarBikes, on Flickr


----------



## toby_g (Jul 29, 2008)

*#26aintdead*

Just finished this rad little Hardtail, with 26" wheels :eekster:

funny story: my sister was looking for a new MTB, but all the big brands now no longer do 26" hardtails, (*with a decent spec, they do have a couple, but usually in the <£300 range). So she decided to go custom, I had a lot of fun doing the road bike for her earlier in the year, as getting the fit right was a good challenge, so was happy to oblige with the MTB. Budget was tight, so a lot of Workshop spare and old parts were used. I future proofed the thing with internal cable for a dropper post, which she intends to purchase once she had recovered from the big hole in the wallet the frame burned.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Lovely work toby_g... your sister should be very happy to ride that!


----------



## phutphutend (Jul 8, 2009)

Hullo,

I'm new to this forum, but have been building frames for a while and posting them on another forum. Someone suggested I post my wares here!

So here's a quick few shots of my builds so far. All comments welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant use of a Prophet swing arm.

Any detail shots of the black FS bike too?


----------



## phutphutend (Jul 8, 2009)

Loads of photos in my Pinkbike album here.

Details of JMc07 and JMc04 are also pretty good.

JMc005 Photo Album - Pinkbike


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

You'll find far fewer drawings of huck bikes with 37 pivots and 6 linkages on here compared to Pinkbike, but you'll also find more good info on materials and technique.

You're JMc005 helped push me over the top to build my fs frame, I had planned to build a couple more hardtails first but said screw it I mostly ride fs so let's build it.

Another wealth of good information can be found on the V-Salon frame forum.


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

phutphutend, great-looking bikes. I thought that looked like a prophet swingarm. How do they ride?


----------



## mchimonas (Dec 19, 2008)

*Balance Bike*









Borrowed the design from this guy:

An English for a two year old&#8230;. | English Cycles


----------



## JohnnyMagic (Dec 7, 2014)

KODIAK LWB;



26lbs. with the road wheels 650g. platforms and a 530g Terra-cycle/Rans stem and riser

off-road version (original intent, commission)



Velocity Dually rear wheel, W/Knard 29+, Blunt 35 front W/2.4 Conti X-trail
200g pedals and the new stem weights 275g's (but forgot to add the 3 fixing bolts)

JM


----------



## MS71 (Aug 5, 2014)

*my first 29er*

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and this is my first 29" tigged this summer

https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcoframebuilding/


----------



## shlammed (May 19, 2015)

nice looking frame, whats up with that seat?!


----------



## MS71 (Aug 5, 2014)

thank you, I usually long climbs and I have always found it best to tilt the saddle like that ... I know it sounds very strange!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcoframebuilding/


----------



## seren (Dec 6, 2013)

*A couple on the go atm*















Lugged SL tubed single speed cx/path/gravel/cake bike
and....
Another wip, 20" wheel minivelo with 1x5 drivetrain.


----------



## Oppet (Jan 12, 2007)

Here is my #1 frame.
Very happy with result. Thou I would like to buy bent seat tube for 31.6 post for next one or learn how to bend it.


----------

